# Clydes on a Fuel EX



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Just ordered a new Fuel EX 8. Was limited on what brand where I live and also as im 6ft 5. 

So taken the chance on the EX with 23" frame. As cant get one in to try or demo its a bit of a chance. 

Planning to upgrade fork as a 34 just wont cut it for me. But what else do I need to consider or look at. Considering im 255 pounds and will be near the max weight limit. 
Im hoping the re aktiv shock can hold my weight fine. 

Sure ill have no issues with the Eagle GX and Guide R brakes. 

Any feedback on bigger guys riding this bike would be great.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm considering a Fuel EX 8 myself, I'm not quite as tall but about the same weight. I've heard good things about the RE:aktiv suspension, so I'm going to demo one this weekend. I'll report back and let you know what I think.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm on a '16 EX9 @ about 265 currently. The fork (fox34) has been great, set the sag the day I got it and haven't felt the need to do anything else with it. I had real trouble getting the rear sag where I wanted it (even with shock at max pressure) and felt like the bike was always too low in the travel when riding. I ended up adding the largest volume reducer to the shock and the bike was transformed. I still run the shock at max psi, but the bike rides a lot higher in the travel and doesn't "wallow" like it did. Pedal strikes have been reduced dramatically as well.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one, but I am much lighter, so take my comments for what it's worth.

As far as I know, they still come with 7" rotors. Cheap upgrade to improve heat management and power to go 8" front and rear. Read any full lab test of brakes, and for riders over 220 I have never seen a Guide brake do well with small rotors.

I hope you do alright with the shock, can't help you with tuning there.

The one tip I would have is to keep a close eye on the rear through axle skewer, dropout hardware and the mino-link hardware.

Might want to disassemble those parts, and reassemble with loctite *243* and proper torque specs.

The through axle has come loose a number of times on mine. On other, older, Treks, I have seen a fair number of issues with hardware coming loose, and on older ones with the EVO link cracking, so keep an eye on that.

Did you get the 27.5+ or the 29er?

If you are getting a new fork anyway, you might want to go for a 140mm travel version. The rear is actually 140 mm of travel, so it matches up nicely. It also increases pedal clearance to the ground, espessically if you want to run 27.5+ wheels.
However, if you are thinking of this, be aware that most stiffer forks (36, Lyrik, maybe MRP Ribbon?) are also taller axle to crown, so keep that in mind as you calculate new geometry.
Last, if you are thinking about changing the fork, might I suggest considering reduced offset ;-) ? Besides improving traction, reducing weight on the rear can only help with shock performance in your case.

Are the bars still 760mm wide? If so, you might want wider bars. If you do, there is no stronger, more reliable bar than the Syntace Vector, but they only come in widths up to 780mm.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

notso said:


> I'm on a '16 EX9 @ about 265 currently. I had real trouble getting the rear sag where I wanted it (even with shock at max pressure) and felt like the bike was always too low in the travel when riding. I ended up adding the largest volume reducer to the shock and the bike was transformed. I still run the shock at max psi, but the bike rides a lot higher in the travel and doesn't "wallow" like it did. Pedal strikes have been reduced dramatically as well.


The '16 is a very different frame and shock from the '17/'18.

My friend is 200 lbs on the '16 and he had issues too until he replaced the air sleeve with an Evol can and spacers.

The '17/'18 comes with the Evol air spring as stock, so your only option is to add spacers.
The good thing is that with the Re:aktiv damper, there is less penalty for running it in trail or climb mode, so you can get that extra compression damping simply by choosing one one those settings.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

notso said:


> I'm on a '16 EX9 @ about 265 currently. The fork (fox34) has been great, set the sag the day I got it and haven't felt the need to do anything else with it. I had real trouble getting the rear sag where I wanted it (even with shock at max pressure) and felt like the bike was always too low in the travel when riding. I ended up adding the largest volume reducer to the shock and the bike was transformed. I still run the shock at max psi, but the bike rides a lot higher in the travel and doesn't "wallow" like it did. Pedal strikes have been reduced dramatically as well.


That's good to know. I think I'll put a few spacers in shock. As perfer to sit higher in travel.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Tjaard said:


> I have one, but I am much lighter, so take my comments for what it's worth.
> 
> As far as I know, they still come with 7" rotors. Cheap upgrade to improve heat management and power to go 8" front and rear. Read any full lab test of brakes, and for riders over 220 I have never seen a Guide brake do well with small rotors.
> 
> ...


It's the 29er version. I will be putting an 800mm bar on it and thinking of putting a Robert axle project thru-axles on the rear. Think it will give a bit more strength.

My thought with putting a longer fork in apart from the extra strength, is it will slacken head angle. So having bike in high setting will give similar geometry to stock bike in low setting. But keep bottom bracket higher.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the mention Bunnys. I actually have owned personally 2 of the Fuel Ex's. First one was '14 and then '16. Love the geometry and the suspension of these bikes. The Reactive is the real deal. I'm just a flyweight compared to you guys, but I haul trailer a lot with my bikes as that is what the Robert Axle Project started as, a way to attach BOB and Kid Trailers to thru-axle bikes.

I've punished my bikes with heavy trailers in challenging terrain. For sure pushing the limits. The frames held up very well. And the pivots were always solid, once I properly installed loctite and torqued as suggested above. The one issue I found with all their bikes is the stock wheels are just not designed for the loads I carried or perhaps for you Clydes. 28 spokes on a 29in wheel is just silly.

We build our Thunder Bolt-on Axles (link) specifically for you big kids. Just got a great review from a 255 lb guy who enjoys dirt jumping, he's impressed with their durability.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

RobertAxle142 said:


> Thanks for the mention Bunnys. I actually have owned personally 2 of the Fuel Ex's. First one was '14 and then '16. Love the geometry and the suspension of these bikes. The Reactive is the real deal. I'm just a flyweight compared to you guys, but I haul trailer a lot with my bikes as that is what the Robert Axle Project started as, a way to attach BOB and Kid Trailers to thru-axle bikes.
> 
> I've punished my bikes with heavy trailers in challenging terrain. For sure pushing the limits. The frames held up very well. And the pivots were always solid, once I properly installed loctite and torqued as suggested above. The one issue I found with all their bikes is the stock wheels are just not designed for the loads I carried or perhaps for you Clydes. 28 spokes on a 29in wheel is just silly.
> 
> We build our Thunder Bolt-on Axles (link) specifically for you big kids. Just got a great review from a 255 lb guy who enjoys dirt jumping, he's impressed with their durability.


Just orders one about 2 hours ago . And will see how rims go. Otherwise I'll build a new set.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

6'8" 250lbs 23" 2018 ex8 and the rear shock is fine for me at 280-290psi and it can be aired up much higher than that.

First thing I did was upgrade to 203mm rotors front and rear.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

> The one tip I would have is to keep a close eye on the rear through axle skewer, dropout hardware and the mino-link hardware.
> 
> Might want to disassemble those parts, and reassemble with loctite 243 and proper torque specs


My through axle has never come loose but the rear suspension hardware all has and I loctited mine too.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

@[email protected] said:


> 6'8" 250lbs 23" 2018 ex8 and the rear shock is fine for me at 280-290psi and it can be aired up much higher than that.
> 
> First thing I did was upgrade to 203mm rotors front and rear.


Is that with any tokens in it or stock. Also does it sag much in travel.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

bbunnys said:


> Is that with any tokens in it or stock. Also does it sag much in travel.


I air the front up to 100psi. Any less feels mushy to me on the open setting. I think the forks come with 1 or 2 tokens from the factory. That's how mine is. The front sag is difficult to pin down, I set it by feel and 100psi feels best for me.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys in the fuel ex thread (trek section) said I would need the rear shock re-valved at my weight of 265. Has anyone on here done this ?


----------



## Sven0316 (Oct 28, 2017)

@[email protected] said:


> 6'8" 250lbs 23" 2018 ex8 and the rear shock is fine for me at 280-290psi and it can be aired up much higher than that.
> 
> First thing I did was upgrade to 203mm rotors front and rear.


Which adaptor bracket did you mount to get your calipers to fit 203mm?
There are so many different adaptors available... 
I am 250 fully geared up and on the first downhill trails I'm trying to do, the brakes don't seem to stop as soon as desired. 
Thanks for for helping a big brother out. (6.7, 240 lbs, 2017 EX9)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Sven0316 said:


> Which adaptor bracket did you mount to get your calipers to fit 203mm?
> There are so many different adaptors available...
> I am 250 fully geared up and on the first downhill trails I'm trying to do, the brakes don't seem to stop as soon as desired.
> Thanks for for helping a big brother out. (6.7, 240 lbs, 2017 EX9)











Same front and rear

You must have additional brake mounting hardware. The bolts from stock setup won't work. You need to use stock bolts and additional bolts. The brake hardware is specific grade, don't just buy crap bolts from hardware store.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

johnD said:


> Guys in the fuel ex thread (trek section) said I would need the rear shock re-valved at my weight of 265. Has anyone on here done this ?


I would be interested in this if it provides more performance. I feel like stiffness is always desireable for the rear suspension.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Sven0316 said:


> Which adaptor bracket did you mount to get your calipers to fit 203mm?
> There are so many different adaptors available...
> I am 250 fully geared up and on the first downhill trails I'm trying to do, the brakes don't seem to stop as soon as desired.
> Thanks for for helping a big brother out. (6.7, 240 lbs, 2017 EX9)


Sounds like you settled for an xL and not an xxL?


----------



## Sven0316 (Oct 28, 2017)

@[email protected] said:


> Sounds like you settled for an xL and not an xxL?


Thanks for the tip with the screws. Will definitely not buy them at Home Depot ;-)
I got size 23".


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Sven0316 said:


> Thanks for the tip with the screws. Will definitely not buy them at Home Depot ;-)
> I got size 23".


I didn't think the ex 9 came in xxl.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 2017 ex 5 29 xxl, that is well modded and not really a 5...I can speak to a few topics. First, the low setting is where it is at. I run 180 cranks and pedal strikes are not that bad, and now with 140 fork are few and far between. I do run tires that are 29.5 in rear (goma) and 29.6 in front (mcfly) so that brings th whole bike up a touch. I ran in high setting and was meh, low setting got me liking the bike.

I just put an xfusion McQueen on. Running in 29 still. This is reduced offset of 46mm. No major pluses or minuses after 15 miles. After more miles will have more info. However, I like the 140 geometry and the low setting, but do notice a touch less reach. I have a zero offset dropper with seat mostly back. I still have 5mm to push back, but want to stay more front centered. 

Re:active shock. So got a like new re:active for $100, so decided to try out. I have mine at 250 psi and am 220 lbs. I need to adjust a bit, so far not sold on all the hype of the forum and stuff. In full open on downs I might like the RS deluxe better. I do like climbing in the mid position on the reactive, but thought it wasn't plush on the down unless fully open...anyway, I hope I figure it out, otherwise would had been better to custom avalanche tune the deluxe to my weight and preferences...again, I hope I get the fox figured out...

Oh, no issues with pivots or rear axle, but will check before tomorrows ride....


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

So doing the calculations its seems with a 150 fork its going to almost be more like trail/enduro bike. 
Should hopefully pick up my ride tomorrow with the Fox 36 150mm on front. Think should be good for me as raises bottom bracket and slackens head angle. 

This is based on high setting, so should be even slacker in low setting.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm about your height but much lighter. I was in a similar situation, the bike shop didn't have any 21.5 inch or 23 inch frames to test so I was stuck ordering it blind. I actually ended up with the 21.5 inch frame instead.

One thing I discovered on the 21.5 is the stack height. On a 17.5 inch frame the stack height is 60.3 cm. On the 21.5 inch frame it is 61.2 cm. So it is all of .35 inches higher. But my legs are much longer than someone who would fit on a 17.5 inch frame, so I need my seat a lot higher. This made me feel a bit too hunched over so I ordered some riser bars to bring the front end up a bit. 
The 23 inch frame has a stack height of 64.4 so yours should already be a bit higher.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Bringing up a older thread.
So , I finally got a new 2019 Fuel Ex 8 29..Do any clydes on here have some settings they want to share for the rear shock ? I have the fork pretty dialed with 4 spacers @ 105 psi.
I'm having a little trouble getting the rear sag to 30% in open mode. Riding weight is 270 lbs.
Bought a spacer kit and currently have a orange 0.8 spacer in there. (next to the biggest spacer) probably need to go less on the spacer as I'm not that close to bottoming it out. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

johnD said:


> Bringing up a older thread.
> So , I finally got a new 2019 Fuel Ex 8 29..Do any clydes on here have some settings they want to share for the rear shock ? I have the fork pretty dialed with 4 spacers @ 105 psi.
> I'm having a little trouble getting the rear sag to 30% in open mode. Riding weight is 270 lbs.
> Bought a spacer kit and currently have a orange 0.8 spacer in there. (next to the biggest spacer) probably need to go less on the spacer as I'm not that close to bottoming it out. Thanks in advanced.


Not quite as big but similar bike. The magic spot is when you set your sag at about 30% and then bottom only lightly and occasionally on the roughest, fastest stuff you ride.

If you're not getting full travel, reduce the size of the volume reducer. If you're bottoming the crap out of it, increase the volume reducer's size.

Note that when you reduce the size of the VR you'll need to increase pressure just a bit to get the same sag, and vice versa.

Hope that helps!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

kosmo said:


> Not quite as big but similar bike. The magic spot is when you set your sag at about 30% and then bottom only lightly and occasionally on the roughest, fastest stuff you ride.
> 
> If you're not getting full travel, reduce the size of the volume reducer. If you're bottoming the crap out of it, increase the volume reducer's size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kosmo. I did end up getting the sag @ 30% and added the green .4 spacer. 
Feels pretty good.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So maybe I'm out to lunch on suspension setup, but I could care less about using 100% of travel. I want the bike to feel good on the majority of what I ride. For me, that means keeping the bike high in the travel when pedalling. At 255, I ended up with the latest spacer and 300 psi in the shock. In a g out situation, I've used all but 1-2 mm of shock travel, but more importantly, it pedals/hansles ok the rest of the time.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

notso said:


> So maybe I'm out to lunch on suspension setup, but I could care less about using 100% of travel. I want the bike to feel good on the majority of what I ride. For me, that means keeping the bike high in the travel when pedalling. At 255, I ended up with the latest spacer and 300 psi in the shock. In a g out situation, I've used all but 1-2 mm of shock travel, but more importantly, it pedals/hansles ok the rest of the time.


right on. thanks for the tip.


----------

